# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Φτερωτά ζωύφια (ζουζούνια).

## CyberPanos

Γεια σε ολους ,τωρα το καλοκαιρι με τοση ζεστη εξω...εχω σκεφτει να τα βαλω μεσα στο δοματιο οπου εχει και δροσια με το κλιματιστικο...αλλα επειδη εχουν παρουσιαστει φτεροτα ζωιφια (παραξενα σαν φτεροτα μιρμιγκια)....τ σκεφτομε να το κανω για να μην παρουσιαστουν παλι και γεμισει ο τοπος...(λογο του οτι αυτα τα ζωιφια πιθανον να μηριστουν τα σπορια)...εχετε να μ προτεινετε κατι η ακομα και αν σημβαινει και σε καποιους απο σας θα ειθελα να μαθω πως το αντιμετωπισατε

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Εννοείς αυτές τις μικρές πεταλούδες τις νύχτας ? Πριν το βάλεις μέσα να φλιτάρεις καλά το σπίτι και να καθαρίζεις συχνά τα σπόρια , εγώ αυτό κάνω όποτε έχω κάποιο πουλάκι μέσα .

----------


## michael

αυτο ειναι αρκετα χρονοβορο!!!εγω εχω παρει ενα λευκο κουβα που τον εχω γεμισει με σπορια και απο πανω τον καλυπτω!!ετσι δηατηρειται η θερμοκρασια της τροφης χαμηλη και δεν εχει προσβαση κανενα ζωιφιο!!επισης δεν χρειαζεται να παιρνω συνεχεια τροφη!!!  :winky:

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Τι εννοείς ? Το θέμα δεν είναι αν το ζωίφιο θα φάει την τροφή , αλλά το να μην εμφανιστεί ζωίφιο . Επίσεις αν βάλει το κλουβί μέσα τα ζωίφια δεν θα πηγένουν να φάνε απο το κλουβί ?

----------


## michael

σε εμενα δεν πανε ποτε!!!νι αλλα αν δεν βρισουν τροφη δεν 8α εμφανιστουν!!!  :winky:

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ναί , αλλά αφού θα έχει το κλουβί μέσα , θα έχει και τροφλη στο κλουβί , άρα θα βρείσκουν   :winky:   :winky:  .

----------

